# Bearings



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there anyone out here have a contact for bearings I need 2 bearings for a power head ..
696zz
I have tried a radio control place no luck..
Next will be amazon or e bay ...
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

What powerhead? Vortech?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mp10*

Yes mp10.....
.....


----------

